# Criteria For Good Classical Performance



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,


I am not a complete newb to classical, however there are many more experienced listeners than I. Can you please suggest to me the things your look for in a good performance?

Things I currently look for is a sense of flow and effective use of dynamics. Other that that, and tone, I am clueless.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

No one? This is the sort of thread I would expect to be seven pages long by now. I'm curious too.

For me the performance, and especially the recording, should have some amount of clarity and not too idiosyncratic. I want to hear Bach, not Glenn Gould, for example.


----------

